# Hey from Philly! Artistic, weird, and nerdy!



## BrinzerDecalli (Feb 6, 2017)

Hey,So, I was writing this background for a character I'm developing for D&amp;D [a monk/rogue wood elf possessed by a mantis demon lord... you can see a not yet finished drawing of that guy in my profile picture], yeah, some nerdy stuff, huh? lol and in researching everything about praying mantises, I found myself progressively desiring one as a pet.   Still figuring out the particulars, though.

Mantids are really interesting creatures, they seem to express a wider range of emotions than any other bug, on par with pet reptiles, and rodents, though they don't actually have brains, per se, they seem extremely intelligent, they seem to enjoy being held, and even seem to respond to their owner's voice. Many of their mannerisms are eerily cat-like, and they are some the most interesting creatures to watch catch their prey! Not to mention they're extremely low maintenance and a rather interesting conversation starting addition to any household. Just a few reasons why I'm interested!

I'm so happy to have found a great mantid loving community, as even though EVERYONE is enamored by these buggers, no one seems to have them, or even think they're legal to own... lol sheeple... And not enough info is out there, besides the basic "grab a jar and put a stick in it then throw the mantid in it"

I love hearing stories of defying characteristics to "science's" understanding of consciousness, and what it means to live. Especially the videos displaying the logic breaking bonds, and talents of a mantis and its human buddy. Also, I have a lot of questions, and really hope to network with local mantis lovers, breeders, enthusiasts! I'm really unsure with subjecting them to ups travel... fudge knows I'd never want to go over city lines, getting thrown and shaken about. lol

Should I bring those up here, or in its respective thread categories?


----------



## KevinsWither (Feb 6, 2017)

Sammeeee. Feel free to bring it up on here. But make sure to search first unless it is a unique situation or if a thread is really old. By the way, my name is Kev, been in the hobby for ome time. I would love to play dungeons and dragons, but can't find enough time or people for it. 

There is a lot of ideas that can go into this, let me help out a few, as I have Aspergers and can have quite an imaginative mind you know. Feel free to ask any questions. 

Welcome!!


----------



## Tehshlendo (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum, good to see another paper &amp; pencil RPG loving Pennsylvanian.  I'm new to the hobby myself but I've quickly grown to love it. I'd love to help out but there are probably a lot more reliable members in terms of informational knowledge.


----------



## BrinzerDecalli (Feb 6, 2017)

lol can't swear on here huh?... That will take work to curb my language lol

@*KevinsWither*

  Good to meet you Kev! My parents actually moved to AZ when I started college in 08, but haven't visited yet... I have the opposite spectrum of disability as you actually; I have SMA, a physical disability; my muscles are so weak that I can do very little for myself, never walked, and have nurses to help me out all day.

I am trying to build out the Mantis Demon kinda like naruto's 9 tail demon but less adversarial and more secretly parasitic, but looking like friendship... I got a lot in my mind. I'll forward all the details once I write them down! I love brainstorming!

For a few questions, I got on the top of my mind [didn't peruse too thoroughly to see if other threads may satisfy my curiosities]:

1] As I was saying I have a unique situation as I'm physically disabled and have nurses to do everything for me. My nurses are cool about helping me with its care, but I want to make the process as painless and clean as possible. Fruit fly feeding seems like a messy ordeal, from all the videos of it. Are there any specially made bottles for making the process easier? I've looked around but couldn't find much, just the fruit fly bottle, on https://www.mantisplace.com/product-page/fruit-fly-bottles , that's discontinued, and still, I question how that worked, the material looked suspect, and it needing me to cut holes in the cage to work? There must be a good device out there!
 
2] I want to make a nice bedroom wall fixture out of the cage for my mantis. Is there a "too big" for the cages? Also, would a little waterfall/fountain be ok in there? Most for mantids look too "breeder" or "child bug finder" for me. Any recommendations? Would https://www.amazon.com/Zilla-Fresh-Screen-Habitat-Reptiles/dp/B000O3EONC/ref=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_i work? or something like it?
 
3] Think a Chinese mantis would be good Mantid for me to start on? I am going to want to play with it some; hope it enjoys the attention!  But doesn't eat my supple fingers... hahaha I do hope to get one that looks kinda like the character I'm developing, cause I'm dumb like that. lol Any suggestions? I'm currently virtually squeeing over how cute the Taumantis Sigianas are! And I don't squee... But they're less noob level from what I read, unfortunately.
 
4] I've seen people put string on a mantis's thorax as a leash... Does this hurt them? What about a little mini jewelry? Like a mini light/locator on a harness so if it runs off no one steps on it? How fragile are they? Does petting hurt them or feel good? From the videos I saw of people petting them, it looks like they go into a submissive/hiding mode, but pump their butt which seems to be a sign of pleasure [maybe a bit too much, but hey... sneezing is 1/6th of an orgasm, so who am I to judge? lol]


----------



## BrinzerDecalli (Feb 6, 2017)

Prish @*Tehshlendo*

  Where at in Pa, mind I ask?

I really like the creative/ in battle problem-solving and improv/character development elements of D&amp;D, always used a computer or Roll 20, never actually used paper, so guess I'm a poser. lol


----------



## Tehshlendo (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm about two/three hours north of you in the Poconos. I wouldn't say your a poser either if anything that be me I haven't played in so long, most of the people I used to play with went their separate ways after college sadly.


----------



## KevinsWither (Feb 6, 2017)

BrinzerDecalli said:


> lol can't swear on here huh?... That will take work to curb my language lol
> 
> @*KevinsWither*
> 
> ...


As for mantids, a chinese mantis would be a good starter, but there are plenty of beginner species. From what I found, the taumantis sigianas is a good beginner species. And the zilla would work nicely for the chinese mantis, you would just need to tong feed. And there are the fruit fly bottles which work well. As for feeding and housing the little nymphs, there are 32 ounce deli containers which can be decorated very nicely. As long as it can find its food and molt (3x the adult length of the enclosure. Hmm as for the string, I would not do that. They are more tougher as in being able to be handled than tarantulas, but they are fragile and should not be leashed for that the string could cut off the mantid's circulation. Petting them is a neutral good thing unless the mantis is hungry or busy. There is the option of DIY cages. 

As for the mantis demon, I would do a flower mantis. Those look friendly, are small but are mystical (think Indian flower mantids, orchid mantids or the like). Any other would work too.


----------



## proserpina (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 6, 2017)

@BrinzerDecalli Hi! Welcome. I've always wanted to try playing D&amp;D but I don't have enough people to play with. I was at comic con one year and Vin Diesel plays it and I wanted to really try it after that, he made it sound really fun. I like your character design, it's awsome. Do you by chance use instagram? I'd love to see anymore of your work, I love drawing myself and have drawn some human/mantid hybrids. I have a Taumantis Sigiana, she's awesome, very easy to handle and super cute, I got her from Mantis Monarch who just finished breeding them. I wouldn't put any leashes or crowns on them, they're very delicate. I've taken photos with them near little props and they look really cute, haha. As for the size of an enclosure, you want to make sure your mantis is able to find any prey you put in there, I start with deli cups when they are tiny and slowly go bigger from there.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 6, 2017)

Aw, now I see what d &amp; d is! Welcome BD


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello and welcome the forum








BrinzerDecalli said:


> lol can't swear on here huh?... That will take work to curb my language lol
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


Yes swearing/cussing is not allowed, as we a family friendly forum and have members of all ages (a few were 7 when they joined with their parents). Please remove such language otherwise posts will be edited by the moderators and warnings/action taken as needed.

Questions are best asked in the appropriate sections, and title, so others can see them and respond as well (as you may not get many responses as most will not find them).

1] - Fruit fly feeding bottles are more of a DIY project, see the guide here (larger flies primarily), or my baster guide here. Yes, feeding holes are necessary (for any age), see my habitat guide about feeding holes. The habitat from Amazon is too large for even an adult mantid, and is made of aluminum mesh which will pinch and tear off legs quite easily (as the mesh is simply woven and moves freely). See here for information on habitat size, larger habitats will require moving the mantid to a small container to feed.

2] - Yes there is, again see here for habitat size. I'll post the beginner species at the end of my post for you. No, any standing/moving water will kill a mantis - waterfalls, fountains, pools, and such are all out. Besides the danger of drowning or damage from the water, it will increase the humidity way too much (harmful to mantids) and will just cause mold/bacteria. See the caresheets for humidity needs, care needed/experience, and other tips.

3] - Chinese mantis (Tenodera sinensis) are often many keepers first (as they are found locally outside, and sold by garden centers) but require more work than other species.

4] - I've never seen a leash on a mantis, and is a horrible idea for tons of reasons all of which will easily injure or kill the mantis - just do not do it. A mantis is fragile like any insect and will easily be hurt by any petting, and touching even (even the lightest touch can smash/squish/rip their fragile exoskeleton bodies). At best some keepers will let the mantis freely roam around their hands/arms, but others recommend against that even. No do not put jewelry or anything on the mantis - it simply can not support the weight (they are tiny!), cause them stress, and will lead to many problems.

I would highly recommend you read on the forum about mantids, and get a book about them from Orin Mcmonigle. You seem to have the wrong idea on mantids (or insects) in general. They are move of a captive pet than a hands on pet, they can not be handled and treated like dog/cat/whatever.

*Where to buy*

To start with you can buy mantids from the classified section (see the feedback section about the sellers too). Of course there are many great sites to buy mantids and related goods from online such as BugsInCyberspace, MantisPlace, and PanTerra Pets the most common and recommended for mantis themselves.

*Beginner mantis species*

Ghosts (Phyllocrania paradoxa) are great and tame easily, and have a very exotic look but are a very hardy species - recommended for beginners too. Chinese mantids (Tenodera sinensis) are a great option as they are a naturalized species so can be captured in the wild - I can collect over a hundred locally in a few weeks here. The Chinese mantids also grow large at about 4", which means they also are hungry pigs.  

One of my favorites has to be Carolina mantids (Stagmomantis carolina) as they are a native species, and extra nymphs from a ooth can be released (again this is another species that can be found wild locally). They seem to have individual attitudes/traits, take to handling and various feeders well, etc. Likely though I have a soft spot for them as I got started in the hobby rescuing my first mantid from a winter freeze while at work. They do require a bit more care, but if you can mange humidity and feeding properly, I doubt you'll have problems with the species as it was my first.

Some great beginner mantid species though are Flower mantis (Creobroter sp.), Giant shield/hooded mantis (Rhombodera sp.), African mantis (Sphodromantis lineola), Budwing mantis (Parasphendale affinis or Parasphendale argrionina), Chinese mantis (Tenodera sinensis), Double shield mantids (Pnigomantis medioconstricta), Ghost mantis (Phyllocrania paradoxa), Giant Asian mantis (Hierodula membranacea), and Griffin mantis (Polyspilota griffinii). Although some are not necessary listed as typical beginner species, they are all hardy, and seem to do fine even with beginners.

Have fun searching and getting started.


----------



## BrinzerDecalli (Feb 7, 2017)

@Tehshlendo Yeah I hear ya. man... It sucks when friends separate or move away. There are usually meetup groups for D&amp;D, look for any of those online? Sadly, my local one is not in an accessible area, so finding good squads to play with is definitely difficult. And there's always Roll 20, but as with most online communities, I found it rather hit or miss.

Oh yo, living in Pennsylvania, have you run into any weird legalities, or permit issues with non-native breeds?

@KevinsWither Thanks for the input! 

I guess I thought since, like you said, they're extremely tough creatures; that a mini "harness" on the thorax, as long as it wasn't too tight, would not hurt them, or way them down, at all. Heck, I even saw a video of a mantis going toe to toe with a house cat and coming out unscathed. lol Beasts...

Now when you say "neutral good" are you saying in the terms of D&amp;D alignment? LOL but really I mean aren't we all the same way? I don't know many people who like to be pet when they are hungry or busy either. lol 

Oh yeah, DIY all the way! But it's good to know what to look for, and if there's a simple answer to my desires.

@proserpina Why thank you!

@crabbypatty Hi, thanks! LOL Yeah Vin Diesel a very interesting character, huh? Like I was mentioning to Tehshlendo, have you tried looking for a meetup event? 

Well thank you!   I really don't think I'm that great of an artist, but yeah I have this intermittently updated instagram. @brinzerdecalli How about you? I hope on it you have many pictures of your Taumantis Sigiana on it!

Definitely no crowns! lol Honestly they would be more contacts than crowns. hahaha I was just picturing a very thin, but flat fabric lace wrapped around the lower part of the prothorax with a small glow-in-the-dark pendant, kind of a like: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&amp;v=gdvxvJbkysE I wasn't going to even attempt this until it was an adult, and only on larger versions of the species. But probably not all, now, with everyone so adamant against it. I wonder if this knowledge is first-hand experience or just words of words? Most people here in Philly still think owning a mantis is illegal.  I mean, on a more existential level, not too long ago everyone believed that insects don't learn, that they are glorified plants, having very complicated actions dictated by a complex stimuli response... Ironically, can't the same be said of humans? lol

@hibiscusmile Hey... Are you stalking me, now? lol As you see I'm doing a bunch of research before I pull the trigger.    Yeah, D&amp;D stands for dungeons and dragons. It's a tabletop role-playing game, whereby using guideline rules, a group of people can turn their collective imagination into an interactive world and experience. 

@CosbyArt Thanks for the kind welcomes! And the sign... Sincerely sad it is not a mantis emoji though. lol

No worries! I just didn't notice that and was wondering why my posts looked incomplete. lol I went back and edited it.

Most definitely, I intended to post them on specific forums. Just thought it'd be interesting to see what responses I get on this thread, before getting more specific.

Thank you so much for your advice, and resources, and I will indeed try to enjoy my further research and interactions of this forum!


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 7, 2017)

@BrinzerDecalli Yes I've got tons of pics of all my little mantids, just search for pattyg_007 on Instagram. I'll look you up as well. All of them develop their own "personalities." Some like being held, some don't. They certainly know when food is coming, haha, they're pretty smart little guys.


----------



## BrinzerDecalli (Feb 7, 2017)

@crabbypatty Such amazing work! Thanks for sharing! That macro is on point, and the female hybrids are really cool too! Dem hotties with the mantis bodies. lol Love the art style.

I would love to see your depiction of Mantis, the superheroine from Marvel comics.


----------



## KevinsWither (Feb 7, 2017)

As neutral good I mean like mantids have personalities and some can be very skittish or outright aggressive, or they can be tame. Most are within neutral to friendly.


----------



## BrinzerDecalli (Feb 7, 2017)

@KevinsWither Okay gotcha... lol With all the D&amp;D talk I had to check you didn't mean the mantis does the best that a good person can do, and they are devoted to helping others. lol


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 7, 2017)

@BrinzerDecalli Haha, thanks! Yeah I've seen Mantis from the comic books, I'll add it to my list if things I want to draw. I was thinking of making a mantis girl gongy style next. Gongylus Gongylodes look amazing. I checked your insta, I like the one of you with your camera.


----------



## KevinsWither (Feb 7, 2017)

There was this one time in this one novel where gongylus gongylodes was shown in this scene.


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 7, 2017)

@KevinsWither Do you remember the name of that novel?


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Teamonger (Feb 8, 2017)

Welcome fellow nerd and mantis lover! I hope your first mantis goes well they are amazing little friends.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 8, 2017)

someone share a link


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 9, 2017)

@hibiscusmile a link to what?


----------



## KevinsWither (Feb 11, 2017)

crabbypatty said:


> @KevinsWither Do you remember the name of that novel?


It is a book called Island.


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 11, 2017)

@KevinsWither thanks


----------



## BrinzerDecalli (Feb 12, 2017)

@crabbypatty Thanks! The joke is that's how I do photography, with magic! lol

@Rick Thaks!

@Teamonger Haha I hope which ever I get likes me!   Thanks!

@hibiscusmile What link are you asking for?


----------

